# Gopher Problem



## Colin_ (5 mo ago)

I am looking for advice for dealing with a gopher problem. I've tried using the Viktor Black Box trap three times, and every time when I go to check it in the morning the hole is filled with dirt and so is the trap.

Gophers are not something I've had to deal with before, so maybe I am doing something wrong. This has been my basic process:


Identify the crescent shape of the dirt pile
Dig down to find the tunnel
Place trap with open end against tunnel entrance - and shove it tight against the tunnel
Fill around trap with dirt to prevent shifting or light from getting in (while being careful not to interfere with trap activation)
Cover hole to prevent light from getting in

Any advice of what to do differently would be greatly appreciated!


----------

